# Omg He Ate Tin Foil!!!!!!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

We left Bailey in his playpen because we had to rush to the hospital, my 7 month old Godson was taken in. My husband is on the phone to the 24 hour vet at this very moment, I am FREAKING OUT!!!! Somehow he got out and he knocked over the little trash can by my computer desk and he got out a hamburber wrapper, its shredded all over the floor and I have NO IDEA how much he ate!!!! OMG I AM SCARED TO DEATH!!!!!!!!

HELP!!!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, the woman said to give him turkey which will help push anything he ate out... if he isn't pooping by tomorrow night we have to bring him straight in... OMG you guys, I am scared that he is going to have a blockage!!! 

How could I have been SO stupid leaving him in his playpen! I didn't think he could get out of it!!!! I am a horrible mom!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

you're not a horrible mom bailey...we all make mistakes. like how my guy keeps findin mail envelopes everywhere and steals it to my room to play with o.o; i hope he poops it out! good luck


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

No, you're not a horrible mom!! Don't even think that for one moment! We've all had plenty of moments that we wish we'd made a different decision, but you definitely didn't do anything to hurt him intentionally!

I will tell you that Holly loves to shred things, but she doesn't eat them. Maybe he didn't actually eat much of it! If it's the kind of wrapper I'm thinking of, they get really mushy in water, so I have a feeling he'll be able to pass it on his own. Just follow the vet's directions, and I'm betting he's going to be fine. And don't beat yourself up!!!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

No your not a hardball mom. Like hollysmommy, My chico also love to shred things but he wont swallow it. I hope thats the case with Bailey. But if not I really hope your boy poops soon. And give us update on him please.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Aww don't think that you're a bad mummy, things happen to everyone hun! You phoned the vet, you care so much about Bailey that's obvious so don't beat yourself up over it, you aren't the first and you won't be the last to do the "argh how did that happen" thing!!
Milly was a terrible chewer when she was a tiny pup and she did used to swallow it. It all used to come out the other end though, you'd be amazed what she had go through!! So don't worry if they do swallow they are pretty good at passing what they chew up even if they are very small. Just keep an eye on him and I'm sure he'll be fine. 
Update us and I hope your godson is ok too


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Don;t be too hard on yourself, at that age they get up to allsorts!Just have some tissues standing by to wipe his eyes aftr he poops the scratchy ol' tin foil
They really are little houdini's tho aren't they? Somehow Adam is constantly being found on the wrong side of his puppy gate.The gate is 4ft high with 6cm gaps between the bars and he is a hefty 6pound chi. It can only be magic!!!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

You are NOT a bad mommy! These little guys get into all sorts of things. Mine seem to like to chew on old kleenexes. If what you found was shredded, than it is a good sign that whatever Bailey actually ate is small enough to pass without any problems. Give him kisses and keep us informed on the poo situation.


----------



## amy527 (Aug 8, 2008)

You are not a bad mommy by any means things like these happen! Mine likes to shred any paper product he can get his little paws on... sometimes I swear he gets it before it even touches the ground! lol. But I totally agree, if he shredded it there is a really good chance that he ingested very little if any at all of it. But keep us updated and I hope he and your Godson are just fine.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

you are a great mummy  they get up to allsorts like everyone says, please update us on the situation!! I hope everything turns out okay i love little Bailey xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Hope things are okay now!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone... but I still feel horrible. 

I knew I should have put him in his crate, but he had never gotten out of his pen before and I thought he wouldn't be able to this time too. We just had to leave so fast, I was worried about my Godson and wanted to get to his side as fast as I could. He is ok, they said he has a bad case of bronchitis. He was sooo sick last night he wasn't breathing well and he had his poor mommy in hysterics. 

Bailey is fine.... So far. He poo'd a really big one last night, hasn't since then. We fed him quite a bit of turkey last night (before he poo'd), which he loved. He has been eating and drinking like normal and is acting like himself... a royal poop! lol 

I am waiting for him to have one more movement before I relax completely.... right now he is sleeping on my shoulder. I like hearing him breath in my ear.

We found out how he got out, he attempted it this morning... he puts his paws up on the gate, walks his hind legs up the bars while pushing up-wards and lets the weight of his head carry him over the gate. He lands with quite a thud... but then he is off and running. *sighs* So much for the roomy puppy playpen.... now time for the human baby playpen.

He is getting so big!  

I guess it was a night for hysterics!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm glad your god son is ok. And that your boy pooped. lol That sounded funny. 



cocopuff said:


> Mine seem to like to chew on old kleenexes.


LOL, Chico also like to do that. It drives me nuts.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Glad to hear he's doing ok and your godson too.
I love Meoqui sleeping on my shoulder too, it's so cute isn't it. Milly used to love to but she's too big too now!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't blame yourself at all. I bet he just shredded it and didn't eat it, but even if he did, it will come out. Must have been so scarey for you though.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

We used a baby playpen for Pepper when she was a puppy, but we had to turn it upside down because she could easily get out of it. And, it has netting on the sides, not bars. I would come home and Pepper would be at the door :0 I never thought she could get out of it, but she was a real jumper!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

You're not a bad mommy - don't be hard on yourself. Accidents happen, especially with chi puppies that get into mischief. We're glad Bailey is okay. Please keep us posted. 

When Bella was a puppy, she swallowed some small rocks in our backyard even though my husband was supervising her. Bella was coughing and gagging, and we rushed her to the emergency veterinarian hospital. The X-rays revealed the rocks traveled down her throat through her esophagus and into her stomach. The emergency vet told us to make sure Bella has bowel movements that night or the next day. If she has no bowel movements by the next day, then she has an obstruction and we needed to take her to our regular vet immediately. Bella had a number of bowel movements that night and the next day, expelling the rocks. My husband and I got more grey hairs from that experience.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Glad to hear things are better today.

I've had a puppy eat silicon cat litter!!
THAT was scarey, I waspetrified it was going to cause problems, but other than mild constipation all was well.

Also glad to hear your godson is not too bad as well.

And you are not a bad mommy, it is only human to make mistkaes a ttimes


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that Bailey was trying to give you a scare. I'm glad to hear that he's ok now.

Sorry to hear about your godson. I hope he's well soon. Thoughts and prayers are being sent his way.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Well, we have had poopie number two! This one was even larger then last nights, and anything that he ate _should_ have been in this one. So.... I think that he will be ok! I am SO relieved! 

He is being a total brat today... really pushing his boundaries and trying hard to get away with anything he can. Grrr!!!!

Must be coming up on adolescence early... oh yippie! (NOT!!!) lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

oh so glad to hear he is ok


----------

